# Coupons



## Tabitha (May 24, 2011)

I have never been one to use coupons. Don't know why, I guess I just assumed being a vegetarian I wouldn't find many that I could use.

Well, I clipped coupons out of the Sunday paper the last 2 weekend in a row, placed them in a little wallet size file and took them with me to the grocery store yesterday. I  only bought items that we normaly purchase. My bill totalled $125. After they scanned my coupons I only owed $100. I saved $25.00!

I think with a little effort I could save even more.

I paired coupons with items that were already on sale, EX) if you purchased 3 boxes of Kellogs cereal, you save between $1.00 & $1.50 per box. I had a coupon for $1.00 off each box when you buy 3 boxes so I saved something like $7.00 off 3 boxes of cereal. I had 2 of these coupons so it is safe to say we are wel stocked on cereal for the moment!


----------



## agriffin (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I've so been wanting to get into coupon-ing!  Extreme coupon-ing!

I was behind a guy at Albertsons (I think) the other day.  He had coupons and they were having their double/triple coupon event.  I swear he had 150 bucks of groceries but walked out of there paying 40 bucks. 

I told him I needed to go shopping with him.  He said he's a pro coupon-er!


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 24, 2011)

I have this nutty cousin who posted pics to her fb page last week of herself in a dumpster picking out coupons.  She must have been in the parking lot of the newspaper or something because there were a lot of papers in it.  She's been extreme coupon-ing.  I always forget I have them when I get to the checkout line.


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2011)

I wish that someone would train me to do this lol I hate clipping coupons but Im all for saving $$$$$ lol... Ive been taking advantage of services like Groupon and Woot for the group deals stuff... they arent good for food but for some select items every now and then you get a great deal 

just bought an ereader for like $80 which is cool...

...now if only i could do the same for food... i spend most of my money on food cause I dont really go out drinking or partying.... im a big eater... surprised i dont weight a million pounds by now lol...


yeeeeeeeaaaaah

thats kickass tho... $25 saved for every trip to the grocery store (which is like 2x's month for me... so $50/month*12 months=$600 a year in your pocket! whaaaaaat!


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2011)

Two of my sisters use a lot of coupons and use them with sale items. I'm always amazed at how much money they save and the amount of groceries they get. They also do the "buy x amount and get a free item" combined with coupons. I don't remember when I last had to buy cat treats. They also get free boxes and bags of dog treats. I tease them and call them "Coupon Queens".  I shop with one of them and I'm like the kid. She hands me coupons and then tells me what to buy.  

eta: I just talked to one of my sisters. She said she has lots of links and information about starting to use coupons. She said she can email me the info. Would I be allowed to post this info on SMF?


----------



## agriffin (May 25, 2011)

I don't see why not, Hazel!  I'd love more info.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2011)

Sounds good Hazel.

At coupons.com you can print coupons. From what I understand, most printable coupons come out on the 1st of the month & have a printing limit (like 10,000) once they have reached the limit they are no longer available so you will want to check on or near the 1st of each month.

morningstrfarms.com has $1.00 off coupons right now, you can print 2.

bluebell.com has $1.00 off coupons rigt now , you can print 2 but have to take a short survey 1st about icecream flavors.


----------



## IanT (May 25, 2011)

omg... ice cream coupons this could be dangeroussssssssss


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2011)

Info from my sister. I'll post more if she thinks of anything else.



> http://www.kroger.com/
> 
> https://www.cellfire.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2011)

Ian,

You can also get 2x .55cent coupond for bluebunny pints at bluebunny.com .


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2011)

Buy 1 get 1 free Greek yogurt- printable coupon: http://www.facebook.com/Athenos?sk=app_ ... ed28%22%7D


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2011)

{I am not obsessed!}

How to get stuff for free at Wallgreens & CVS (in 4 easy steps). It's a cycle.

http://www.tiphero.com/tips_3691_how-to ... stuff.html


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2011)

http://mashupmom.com/

This blog tells you what item is on sale where & how it matches up with the coupons you clipped from last Sunday's paper EX) last sunday there was a buy 1 get 1 free for AXE deodorant or body sprays. This blog tells you that Walmart has a buy 1 AXE deodorant, get 1 body spray for free Bound together by shrink wrap), so you buy 1 deo, get 1 deo free & 2 sprays free to go with it for a buy 1 get 3 free deal! Know, if you know this, you can ask your neighbors for their sundaycoupons & get multiples!

Cool!

Here is another listed at msh-up:
CVS: Revlon nail polish , $4.99 get $4.00 (gift card per) ECB limit 6. Use $1.00/1 from the 4/10 SS or $2.00/1 from the 5/8 SS and you have free or money-making nail polishes!

How cool is that?


----------



## krissy (May 25, 2011)

if you want to totally immerse yourself into the world of coupon-ing, or just get some pointers, www.couponmom.com has great tips, pointers and they like to share who has what on sale when. 

i used to try to do the coupon thing but i ended up feeling swamped trying to figure it all out so i quit. i do still like the coupons that i can load directly onto my Kroger card and the price is deducted when i shop.  also, try to use coupons at the places that double them if the are below a certain amount. here they have to be below .50 cents but if they are, you get a dollar off instead of .50.


----------



## TessC (May 26, 2011)

I read this daily since Publix is the store within walking distance for me:  http://www.iheartpublix.com/

Being able to match up the weekly and printable coupons with the store's buy one get one deals and other sales lets me save a ton of money. The week before last I saved $34 and paid $48, not even close to what the hardcore couponers save but it's still a big help with money being so tight. 

The biggest thing I had to learn about coupons was to stick to stuff that I always buy, not trying something new because "ooo, I have a coupon" and spending more in the long run. If it's not for something on my regular shopping list rotation, I don't clip the coupon.


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2011)

Today I bought:

qty 5- 32oz gatorade
qty 5- 32oz store (HEB) brand gatorade 
1 bag fritos scoops
1 bag store (HEB) brand fritos scoops
qty 4- 4 packs store (HEB) brand activa yogurt (total 16)
1 bottle hair gel
3 bars zest soap (don't judge me)
3 axe body mists

retail was $46.00- I paid $15!


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2011)

My husband says it's like printing money.

armandhammer.com


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 26, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Today I bought:
> 3 bars zest soap (don't judge me)



I love the smell of Zest!

I always feel like I should save more with coupons I use. And I've noticed that a lot of things my family uses never seems to have coupons! I feel cheated. However, I do shop the store deals (especially B1G1) and manage to save at least $20 a week. Love that!


----------



## Tabitha (May 29, 2011)

bluebell ice cream $5.99
m&ms $1.19
m&ms $1.19
prep h $6.99 (don't need but they are going to pay me $2 to take it)
retail value $15.36

in store sales brought it down to:
bluebell ice cream $4.99
m&ms $.50
m&ms $.50
prep h $3.99
store sale price $9.98

coupons:
save $1.00 on 2 mars candy items ($1.00 extra value buck back)      
save $2.00 on prep h (manufacturers coupon from website)
save $4.00 on prep h ($4 extra value bucks back)
save $1.00 on bluebell  (manufacturers coupon from website)
Save $4.00 when you update your email adddress at cvs (they have to ask)

total due: $9.98 + tax $1.26= $11.24
I had $12.00 in coupons so CVS owed me .76cents. 
I grabbed a Dr Pepper for the hubby & had to pay the difference which was .57 ecnts!

I did not need the prep h but they paid me $2.00 to take it (because I 'staked' the coupons) & I knew I could apply the overage to the ice cream which I only had a $1.00 coupon for.

FREE FREE FREE!


----------

